

Software-only companies are saturating the market - hunterp
http://hunterp.wordpress.com/2012/03/13/software-only-companies-are-saturating-the-market/

======
joedev
"I develop relationships with them, and at the end of the day, I am done,
there is nothing to do except go out for dinner, drink beer, and have fun. No
deadlines, no all night code sessions. This is how life should be."

I know it's hard to believe because such environments don't get all the press.
Yet in my 20 years of IT, the vast majority of work has been just as you
describe your vegetable selling job. Software development can work out just
fine with 40-hour weeks, relationships with real people, and plenty of time
for fun!

